
Nork nuke base tunnel collapse kills 200 – radioactive dust - sds111
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4806082/north-korea-nuclear-base-collapses-killing-200-radioactive-leak-fears-latest-updates/
======
techdragon
I don't normally take much stock in anything reported by The Sun, and the
article was pretty light on detail, but the satellite imagery is worth a look.
It's got good annotations and will probably be useful for reverse image
searching more technical analysis.

